# Weekend Private Chef Opportunity in the Hamptons (NY)



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Everyone~

Haven't been on the board for a long while (Thanks Tigerwoman for the invitation to FB when it was a Catersource party) And how do I change that pasta icon with my name?????

Okay...so BIG NEWS FLASH

I just received a call for a Private Chef opportunity in the Hamptons (Sagaponic, Long Island) This is a weekend position for a family of 4 -- 2 adults who eat very, very healthy...she likes macrobiotic. 2 Children with severe allergies  - gluten intolerances and dairy allergies. Couple will also entertain up to 8 guests on last minute notice.

Requirements Sat B, L, D; Sun Brunch, Dinner

Husband is Chairman of BIG record company.....I'm just imagining Guess Who's Coming to Dinner!!!

They want to interview THIS WEEKEND!!!

Call me directly for contact info 203-221-7711

Chef Michele


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

surprised they are not bringing their own chef.......

Reads like a fun gig...I did something similar the end of May.  Every year a Chicago family comes to STL for a family visit......been cooking for them the past 4 years....they'd rather eat @ home, and not worry about shopping, cooking, cleaning up.....really good money....


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

They have a microbiotic chef in their NYC pad. She didn't want to travel to Hamptons every weekend.....tough commute. I'm surprised they didn't go directly to an agency with such short notice. Those who are good on LI are already booked for the summer. Anyway......position is filled.


----------

